# Plecs?



## Aaron4321 (Jul 28, 2009)

Are there any plecs that stay under 6-8"? If so could you name some?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Dont even have a fish tank so I may be wrong, but I think bristle nose plec only grow to about 6 inches

Cheers, Bobby


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

The Bristle Nose plecostomus reaches roughly 5inch


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

butterfly pecs grow to 2-3 inches


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Butterfly plecs, or otherwise known as Chinese hill stream loaches are quite hard to keep in the aquaria, requiring fast water. Your best off with either the Bristle Nose, or white spotted (these can be any common name for species, i'll try and find the species I have).


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

fiesta599 said:


> butterfly pecs grow to 2-3 inches


do you mean the hillstream loaches? 

bristlenoses as mentioned, clown plecs and a good few of the more pricey L numbers stay below the 6" mark or just over


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

i bought them as butterfly plecs but apparantly they can be called hillstream loaches in some shops


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

fiesta599 said:


> i bought them as butterfly plecs but apparantly they can be called hillstream loaches in some shops


 aye, there's loads of common names  was just going to point out that they're loaches and not plecs, depending on what the OP's after : victory:


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Bristlenose, Pitbull, Bulldog, Zebra . . : victory:


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Clown pleco... Best one. Its the most pretty and doesn't have those ugly bristles


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Love_snakes said:


> Clown pleco... Best one. Its the most pretty and doesn't have those ugly bristles


 i'm a fan of the little striped wonder but those bristles are endearing! :gasp: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Adam98150 said:


> Bristlenose, Pitbull, Bulldog,


these are the best imo.

or otocinclus for smaller tanks


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Otocinclus and bulldog plecs can be delicate (the latter preferring fast running water). I would recommend the clown plec or common bristlenose. If you end up with a Clown, remember they are a panaque species and need wood to chew and a low protein diet. Some of the fancier L numbers would fit the bill also (eg. Queen Arabesque, Tiger Plec, etc) although it would take eons to list them!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

_jake_ said:


> Butterfly plecs, or otherwise known as Chinese hill stream loaches are quite hard to keep in the aquaria, requiring fast water. Your best off with either the Bristle Nose, or white spotted (these can be any common name for species, i'll try and find the species I have).


There butterfly loache/Hill stream loache not butterfly pleco's.

This is a Butterfly pleco -(Dekeyseria brachyura).
Butterfly Pleco - Dekeyseria Brachyura


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

gazz said:


> There butterfly loache/Hill stream loache not butterfly pleco's.
> 
> This is a Butterfly pleco -(Dekeyseria brachyura).
> Butterfly Pleco - Dekeyseria Brachyura
> image


Don't worry about it, they have a ton of common names for those guys. Including Hong Kong Plec. : victory:


----------

